# First attempt at using transfers (Blood Ravens Land Raider Crusader)



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

From the recent Blood Ravens transfer sheet released by Forge World. Had a bit of trouble with ripping, wasted a couple but I think it turned out ok.

Just wondering, whats the best way to "fix" the transfer to make it harder wearing?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gloss varnish, followed by matt varnish.
A little tip too, if you varnish the model with gloss first, apply the decals, then vanrish again you get a better smoother decal and a stronger bond.


----------

